# My latest love



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

here are a few photos of my new birdie. we've decided to call her Sumi, and she's a white faced, although i think she will have a grey face even when she grows up. she's 4 months old and is totally adorable. its just 2 days but she is slowly learning to step up and is not afraid to chird when we r around.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So cute


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She has such a cute little face


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks i know...she is so tiny compared to my other bird but will soon grow i hope


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is very pretty!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a cutie!!!! Gorgeous tiel


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Awww! She is so cute! She looks sorta like Kona! Not so much in this picture though :/

Love whitefaced birdies


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Sumi is gorgeous


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is lovely.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

cute!!!!


----------



## subhasis roy (Dec 21, 2012)

she is beautiful ......


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Sumi is a beautiful little girl ! Thanks for sharing X x


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks for your compliments everyone. i must admit she's very photogenic  i love her tail most of all.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ya
Her tail is very beautiful


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

There's very nice emotions in her eyes


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i'd like to think so too..even when she is scared she doesnt have the wide eyed look..she's going to be one calm bird


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

She's beautiful. Looks just like my girl Willow.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

She's adorable!


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you...its been a week n she's still very scared...but we r optimistic


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

